

Day 2 of Google I/O: Chrome, Chrome, Chrome - anya
http://news.cnet.com/8301-30686_3-20061956-266.html?tag=topStories1
Leading the charge on the news front was the announcement of the first Chromebooks, notebooks that are based on Google's Chrome OS and provide an always-on and always-connected computing experience.
======
ZeroGravitas
I wonder what Google's internal estimate of when Chrome will be the most used
browser is, and how those forecasts affect their planning. My guess is they'll
be the most used browser by this time next year with a roughly three way split
between IE, Firefox and Chrome. Some of their moves around Chrome seem naively
idealistic or science-fair-esque but with the context of that momentum behind
them become potentially gamechanging.

